# loud hum from eheim 2215 head



## psari (Jan 2, 2014)

I recently purchased my second Eheim classic and am terribly disappointed in the loud hum from the pump head. My first 2217, running 8 months, has a barely audible hum. The most noise is from water passing through. I cannot imagine a filter being any quieter than this. However, the 2215 I set up (in the same way as the 2217) is MUCH louder. I lubricated the top ring and checked the impeller. Everything seems in order. The noise is not vibrating from anything obvious. It is coming from the motor. I am not crazy about taking apart the pump head. Are some of these filters just duds? I paid for Eheim = quiet. Any suggestions before I attempt to return it after having cut up the hose and pipes&#8230;.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have heard similar complaints on other forums; some people wait it out and the noise goes away and some return the filter for a direct replacement and the replacement filter was Eheim quiet.

If you press down on the pump head, do you notice a reduction in the humming noise?


----------



## psari (Jan 2, 2014)

when I press on the pump head, a slight gurgling noise lessens, but the hum is just as loud.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I know this may sound bizarre but are you using a power strip? If you are, can you plug the filter directly into a wall receptacle and see if the noise subsides?


----------



## psari (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow, I would have never considered that a problem. But no, I am not using a power strip. It's plugged directly into the wall. I am happy to hear all of your thoughts on this though! Keep em coming....


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I did additional research on some similar posts on other forums and couldn't find any other solution. Truthfully, if it happened to me, I would contact the seller and see if you can return the filter and get another one, especially since you haven't had it that long.

If you bought it online, contact their customer support, explain the problem and ask for a Return slip so you can send it back. They may even ship out a new unit while waiting for the old one.

I see that you have previous experience with the Classic series filters so if you didn't see anything wrong with the impeller and shaft, it's possible the problem is the pump head motor and since it is a sealed unit, there is nothing to look at there for problems.


----------



## psari (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you Deeda for looking around. I suspected it would come to a return. I got it from Drs F/S and they have always been great with returns. I've just never returned something used before. But you can't exactly try out the filter without setting it up.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you contact them, they may just be able to send the pump head only or the canister filter without the hoses since you've already cut them to fit. It wouldn't hurt to ask.

Keep us posted on what you end up doing either way.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

just for my own curiosity Deeda, how would changing the plug from powerstrip to the wall outlet make a difference?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

sumthinfishy said:


> just for my own curiosity Deeda, how would changing the plug from powerstrip to the wall outlet make a difference?


Some people claimed that the humming noise went away after they plugged the canister filter directly into the wall outlet. It is anecdotal information at best. The theory is that the power strip is/was weak or defective.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

thanx.


----------



## psari (Jan 2, 2014)

So I called F/S planning to order a new eheim 2215 and swap out the power head and return it. But alas, this model is on backorder. So I ordered the smaller 2213. Presumably the tubing is the same size so at least I won't have to break down my setup entirely. Hopefully the smaller filter will be ok. It is for a 36"x12" 30 gal which will eventually house Ruby Greens (I think). F/S had no problem with returning the used filter.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

it hums because it doesnt know the words. lol. sorry i couldnt resist


----------



## psari (Jan 2, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

This probably wont help but I went through 4 2213s for being noisy, the retailer finally got sick of me and put me in touch with an eheim service engineer who's response was that my expectations were too high. I'm an aircraft engineer and exposure to jet engines and currently piston/prop quite often without hearing protection(through laziness more than anything else) means my hearing is far from sensitive and the filter was loud enough that I shut that tank (in my bedroom) down. Some good news though, the filter has been sat in my shed for the last 6months and I had to get it out the other day when the impeller on my e1500 broke and it seemed a lot quieter. I did find out recently all the classics are now made in china instead of Germany and from reading on various forums the noise output of the classics seems to be a bit hit and miss these days.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

My 2217 did something similar - it arrived with a broken impeller shaft. I ordered a replacement (very inexpensive) and it's been fine ever since. Pull the impeller and check it out to make sure it's good.


----------



## EdgarFanCLS (Apr 23, 2003)

Sounds like you might have a lemon, either that or the quality on the 2215s have really gone down hill. I just recently re-added my 10-year-old 2215 onto my tank, and it runs almost silently (very slight hum).


----------



## psari (Jan 2, 2014)

I now have all 3 eheim classics: 
2217 - practically silent 
2215 - loud as a small lawn mower
2213 - tolerably quiet 
All three are made in PRC (peoples republic of china), printed on the bottom. I am returning the 2215, which is not a problem, just a pain. I replaced it with 2213 only because drs f/s didn't have 2215 in stock. The connections are the same so at least I don't have to switch that out as well. I am VERY happy with my 2217 (8 months running). It does a great job on the 40 gal tank in my bedroom. With my ear right up to it, all I hear is a very faint hum from the motor and the swish of water passing through. 
So I agree with OllieNZ that with eheim classics, it is hit or miss at this time.


----------

